
Harvey Levin's TMZ - wallflower
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/02/22/inside-harvey-levins-tmz
======
marincounty
"The domain name tmz.com, however, was owned by a man who built robots—the
site’s initials stood for “Team Minus Zero”—and he showed little interest in
selling. “We had the guy’s name, and we knew that he worked at a computer-
parts company,” Rowe said. One day, Levin decided to go see the man, and he
asked to borrow Rowe’s modest rental car, so that he wouldn’t appear to be
wealthy. (Levin drove a Mercedes.) “Harvey called him up, went over, wrote him
a check for five grand, and bought the URL,” Rowe said."

Great! Should teach this in MBA programs. I used to think sitting on a domain
was not right. If little guys didn't sit on domains who would? As if big
wallets already don't sit on domains? How many domains does Godaddy, or Google
currently own?

Do not care about TMZ. It's Springer. It's FB. It's pop garbage.

I do care about domains. Never understood why domain registers have first
right to buy expired domain? As to selling a Domain; vet your buyer. If he's a
rich dude, make him pay a little? They can afford it? They have been screwing
us over since forever.

------
UVB-76
Everything and everyone has a price.

It's only if we don't record the data in the first place, it can't have a
price applied to it.

